# Eclipse plugins



## kr651129 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi everyone!  I was wondering what the deal is with installing Eclipse plugins from help > install new software.  Some of these packages such as java/eclipse-cdt and java/eclipse-webtools are in the ports tree but some aren't.  I've tried to install several of these from help > install new software and Eclipse seems to install them correctly but they do not appear after restarting.  My assumption is that because of it being Java they wouldn't have any problem on FreeBSD with the nature of the JVM, or at least appear in Eclipse after the installation but at the same time if there are ports of CDT and Webtools then maybe my assumption is incorrect.  Can someone clear this up for me?  I'd really like to use some of the software that is available but I don't want to have to port these to do so (not that I don't want to, I just don't have the time).  Any input is appreciated.


----------



## ljboiler (Dec 2, 2013)

I've always had better luck installing Eclipse plugins from the various update sites or from the Eclipse Marketplace by running Eclipse as the root user (since it's owned by root when the port is installed) when installing the plugins; consider it like applying a "patch", which you would need root privileges to do with any port.

I would note that the eclipse-cdt port differs from what you would get by the "install new software" method in that the port has changes to deal with the "native" parts of building/debugging C code on a FreeBSD system vs using the default Linux tools as it is distributed by Eclipse;  I would stick with the FreeBSD port on that one.

My final "rule":  NEVER try to update the Eclipse platform itself from the Eclipse update sites;  it will toast your current Eclipse installation.


----------

